# Fire  Station  Dwelling  Units



## globe trekker (Jun 29, 2012)

In a Fire Station with sleeping quarters, are the sleeping quarters required to have

arc fault circuit interrupt (AFCI) rated outlets? RE: Article 210.12(B), in the 2008

NEC?  I am interpreting the fire station to be a Dwelling Unit, as defined in Article

100.

Thanks ya'll !


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 29, 2012)

If you're calling the area a DU, then yes.


----------



## globe trekker (Jun 29, 2012)

480sparky,

Thanks for the input!    According to the definition in Article 100,

wouldn't fire stations with sleeping quarters meet this definition,

and thus, require the AFCI protection?

Thanks again!


----------



## codeworks (Jun 29, 2012)

is it "a single unit, providing complete and independant living facilities for one or more persons, including provisions for living, sleeping, cooking and sanitation", then yes, it does


----------



## globe trekker (Jun 29, 2012)

codeworks,

Yes, it is a complete living unit.   Just wanted to get some feedback

and an affirmation.

Thanks!


----------



## Dennis (Jun 29, 2012)

Being a contrarian I would have to say I am not sure that it applies.  Although the area in question meets the rules for dwelling per definition in article 100 the building is not a dwelling.  We call it a fire station.  Now are you going to require afci for all circuits in the fire station that meet the req. of 210.12?

I don't think it is necessarily a bad idea however the code has a specific section for guest suites and guest rooms that req. afci if it meets the definition of dwelling.  I do not see anything that states multipurpose buildings that meet the definition of dwelling shall require AFCI.  It is a fine point but I really don't think a fire station meets the intent of the code but I may be way off.  You certainly wouldn't want all the safety things in the station to be on afci.


----------



## AegisFPE (Jun 29, 2012)

Then as a DU complete with tamper-resistant receptacles, the firehouse can be the model home.


----------



## Dennis (Jun 30, 2012)

So if the fire station is a dwelling unit then it can use 310.15(B)(6) and must also have all TR receptacles.  Spacing of the outlets must also be based on dwelling code.

I think this is a gray area but I do not think this is the intent of the NEC.  Perhaps AFCI can be required in the bedroom areas but I bet the fire station is the safest place to be in case of a fire.


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 30, 2012)

Only the rooms on the shopping list in 210.12 need AFCIs, as well as the receps listed in 210.52 would need TRs.  The garage area, offices, etc. would not.


----------



## Msradell (Jun 30, 2012)

Why is this being addressed under residential?  The building obviously is not a residence, it's a commercial building and thus falls on a completely different category!


----------



## Dennis (Jun 30, 2012)

Msradell said:
			
		

> Why is this being addressed under residential?  The building obviously is not a residence, it's a commercial building and thus falls on a completely different category!


  It is a mixed use building as part of it does qualify as a dwelling by definition- not a residence but a dwelling unit.


----------

